# Ideas from my area



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Went to a craft store and saw some interesting things. May not be new to your area. The lady had sawed a wood kitchen chair in half! Top to Bottom and had it stuck on the wall. What a conversation piece. I know! Even the rungs were attached. And.. she had cut a small table in half and had it on another wall with knick-knacks on it. Great idea if you had a 3 legged table you had to get rid of. Also, she had taken about 7 of the old fashioned clothes pins (not spring) and tied them in a bundle with a tea dyed rag ribbon. Had $4.95 on them. Had a big bowl full of the bundles. I am especially fond of using everyday things for decorations.
Especially antique items. :kung:


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw some real interesting crafty type things too recently. A new flea market just opened up near where we live, and it's chock-full of great stuff. One thing I see in a lot of booths is "food covers," like screens you'd put over food to keep the flies off if you were having a picnic, but these are made out of old colanders or sieves that were missing handles and legs. They took a cabinet pull knob and screwed it onto the top. Ingenious, I say! I'm not sure I'd buy it like that, but I'd sure make one if I had a broken colander.

Also there's a booth just made out of repurposed stuff. Records melted and made into bowls. Odd things made into jewelry. She's cut old license plates letter by letter and glued them to boards to say things like "Rejoice" or "Welcome." Cute.


----------

